# Wampum Shampoo & Show Rinse



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I know nothing much about grooming but our breeder at nationals gave me a bottle of Wampum concentrated shampoo and Show rinse. I used them tonight on Sammie. His coat is like after the groomer. :aktion033: It has never come out this way when I bath him. 
You have to mix rinse solution with part cold and hot water then pour warm rinse over dog and towel dry. When I can get these results it's a good product. :thumbsup: thought I'd share. 
I found this website.
Show Rinse | Wampum Grooming Products


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Kandis i'm so glad you had great results with Wampum, i had bought some last year and tried on the kids and i didn't feel like it cleaned them well at all, could be my water, i don't know. I was talking to Heidi (the one who created the Wampum line) of Wampum and followed her instructions to the letter) just didn't work for us, so i gave almost a full bottle of conditioner, shampoo and show rinse to Pat (Sassy's Mom) when we were at Nationals since she loves how well it works on Sassy. I had had high hopes for this shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deb-I think it might not be as soapy as others, but maybe you could add more shampoo. You could still use the rinse though. If mine are real dirty I will use my tropic lean first then the wampum. It sure smells nice too doesn't it. Sammie's coat really needed a good product like this.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I just noticed the website I posted in first post is not in English..??


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

SammieMom said:


> Deb-I think it might not be as soapy as others, but maybe you could add more shampoo. You could still use the rinse though. If mine are real dirty I will use my tropic lean first then the wampum. It sure smells nice too doesn't it. Sammie's coat really needed a good product like this.




Kandis, i added more shampoo and still do not feel clean, so i just gave it all away, rinse included. I've tried so many shampoo's and conditioners and i'm just going to stick with what works and stop trying to find the perfect product for my kids. I'm so happy that it's working so well for Sammie. I do like the Silk Spray Concentrate for Reese's coat since it tends to be a little on the dry side.


----------

